# Someone who can do Vinyl Wrap in NI??



## Burt25

I'm looking to get the chrome window trim on my A4 wrapped with black gloss vinyl and am looking for someone who can do it and do a good job- does anyone know where I can det this done?


----------



## Ronnie

where are you based as I might be able to put you in contact with a few people we use for vinyl work.


----------



## Burt25

Ronnie said:


> where are you based as I might be able to put you in contact with a few people we use for vinyl work.


Thanks Ronnie - Im near Newcastle, but dont mind travelling a bit if Im getting someone who will do a nice job.


----------



## Ronnie

im based in tandragee so only up the road, give me a call and we can discuss what you are after and I can get u a few prices and contacts.


----------



## aerodynamic18

hey how much do you think it would be to vinyl wrap the roof on a mini?


----------



## Andy.

Prob looking about £150 to do a mini roof.


----------



## Burt25

Ive decided to have a go at wrapping the trim myself - I ordered some vinyl samples from Starvinyls.com and had a go at sticking some on today and after getting a feel for the stuff, I think im confident enough to do this. Decided to go for some gloss black KPMF 7 year vinyl which is a perfect match for the gloss black finish on the B Pillars of the A4. See pics...

Ronnie - Will be in touch if this doesnt work out!!


----------



## aerodynamic18

did u get the 3m scotchcal samples. i would like to do what you have done because the chrome trim on my windows has discoloured so would like to hide it. also how did u apply / cut the trim?


----------



## Burt25

aerodynamic18 said:


> did u get the 3m scotchcal samples. i would like to do what you have done because the chrome trim on my windows has discoloured so would like to hide it. also how did u apply / cut the trim?


The 3m stuff is about 3x the price So decided to go for the KPMF vinyl which star vinyls sell- as I said, the black gloss is an excellent match for the B pillars of the A4 - it is also easy to pull back up if you get a few bubbles. I wasn't sure about how easy it would be to get the vinyl wrapped over the end of the trim, but with a little hair drier heat it stretches really nicely. I have decided to buy a 3 metre sheet of vinyl and then cut the pieces to shape so they can be fitted in one piece. The vinyl cuts easily with a good sharp snap off knife, but I think some car will be needed to avoid scoring the paint when cutting. I will post up some info when I get the vinyl and get round to doing the job.


----------



## Andy.

The kpmf vinyl that you bought was it cast or calendar & did it have the air strip backing. Or did you just buy vinyl & stretch it abit with heat?


----------



## DD1

Ronnie said:


> im based in tandragee so only up the road, give me a call and we can discuss what you are after and I can get u a few prices and contacts.


Hi Ronnie new to the site, live in Banbridge.

was looking at getting top have of my car wrapped (roof,A-pillars sort of think) could only find a place Custom Graphics in the North that done this can you recommend any others.

cheers


----------



## BillyT

Did someone remove my posts


----------



## Deemc

Andy. said:


> The kpmf vinyl that you bought was it cast or calendar & did it have the air strip backing. Or did you just buy vinyl & stretch it abit with heat?


If its a 7 year vinyl its just a cast and not actually a wrapping vinyl. You can wrap with it and it will almost do the same job..

KPMF do a range called VWS (vehicle wrapping systems) It comes in 1524mm wide and is perfect for wrapping cars and so on..

They have a bubble free (perforated backing) vinyl coming out soon too..

Check www.mdpsupplies.co.uk out for information on it..


----------

